#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Emprego: Técnico de redes

## mpreto007

contrato técnico de redes com certificação Microtik para trabalhar em Pelotas
salário compatível com a função.

----------


## Batmam

Amigo, boa tarde.

Amigo já estou a 10 anos na área, tenho certificação mtcna, curso técnico em telecomunicações, fiz vários cursos online com Davi Marcony, faço muito hj com Caio Fabeni e tenho muito experiência na área.

Gostaria de saber qual a base do salário

* Só tem um problema não subo em torres, altura é complicado pra mim, mas gosto do campo, tenho minha equipe aqui e a gente resolve todos os problemas de suporte e configurações

----------


## rubenjosue

Trabalho com mikrotik, ja tive provedor clandestino PPPoE e Hotspot, também sem manusear bem a Wireless do Mikrotik e sou bem disposto para aprender e como gosto dessa função sempre busco mais oportunidades de adquirir muitas experiências. Altura pra mim não é problema, a maior que subi foi 50 metros

qual a Base do salário? mana o valor no whatsapp 011 97387 1410

----------


## wbrustolim

Tenho provedor . mais procuro emprego freelancer .
Sou Tecnólogo e T.I . já tenho 15 anos na areá de servidores, redes, provedores - 
um vasto conhecimento em unix, linux, bsd´s trabalhei muito com isso. 
conhecimento Avançado em Mikrotik, roteamentos ( BGP , OSPF, etc... ) roteadores ciscos , alcatel, . radios de qualquer tipo ubiquiti, intelbras, entre outros 
segue meu email e whats para contato [email protected] 43 988044815 vivo

----------

